# Another rear end question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys!
I looked at my PHS docs and it says my gear ratio was 3.36. I called the guy I purchased the car from and he had replaced the carrier as well as the ring and pinion. He didn't remember if he changed the carrier to accommodate the taller gears (he put 3.93) in, or if the carrier was bad. I guess he did it two years ago. He's going to look for it for me. My question is, if you go from 3.93 to 3.36, would you have to change the carrier? 
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Hi guys!
> I looked at my PHS docs and it says my gear ratio was 3.36. I called the guy I purchased the car from and he had replaced the carriage as well as the ring and pinion. He didn't remember if he changed the carriage to accommodate the taller gears (he put 3.93) in, or if the carriage was bad. I guess he did it two years ago. He's going to look for it for me. My question is, if you go from 3.93 to 3.36, would you have to change the carriage?
> Linda


Linda,

Which 3.36 is the PHS report listing for your car? WG or YG?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*code*

Hi. I misread the docs. I forgot about the AC. It is WD 2.93.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The WD is an open carrier (non-posi) rear end which means that your car did not include posi-traction. I don't know if a 2.93 is available, I have found 3.08, 3.36 and 3.55 ring and pinions through Randy's ring and pinion, I would give them a call and verify the open carrier spider gears will work from as low as 3.93 to a high speed highway gear like the 2.93.

I would suggest a 3.36 or a 3.55 to give you decent 0-60, I had a friend rebuild both of my rear ends so I'm not completly up to speed on what will or will not work.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*3.36*

Hi Randy,
I like the idea about having 3.36, the 3.93 are nice from a start, but going down the freeway's a pain in the (*^%$. I don't' have the AC on the car right now, but eventually I will if I want to go extremely stock. So, should I spend the money on the stock 2.93 (if I find them) or go 3.36?
Linda
PS. Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2.93s will be awesome on the freeway for gas millage, but be a bit slow taking off. I`d go with the 3.36 or the 3.55s.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My 67 is a factory AC car with the 2.93 open rear....doggy off the line, but from 60--120 great. 3.36 or 3.55 are probably the best all around gears. even the 3.55 is a little stiff for long distance highway driving. (my $.02) E.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*3.36*

Hey,
I'm just trying to determine if I should go stock on the car. The 3.36 gets my interest though. I'm just wondering if they put a different carrier in there for the taller gears....is there a way to tell or should I just go take it in? I know they put a different carrier in from the receipt of all the new parts on the car. The guy couldn't tell me though if it was something wrong with the carrier, or if they changed it to accommodate the gears. If I put the AC back on the car, will there be any effects if I put 3.36 in?
Linda


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Linda,

Go with the 3:36s with limited slip. They are a good all round range; moderate accleration and decent top end. They will not affect your A/C should you reinstall it, and you are less inclined to nap during acceleration. 

Mike


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*napping....*

Hi Mike,
I think I'll go with the 3.36...although it would be hard to nap anyways with the sound of that motor!

Linda


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All,
I have a '67 with the 2.93 rears. I just recently went with a tremec tko 600 to replace my th400 auto. In the process I am also swapping out my rear for a twelve bolt with 3.73. You guys are right by the way the 2.93 are doggy off the line but nice on highway. I will not be doing much highway driving, other than up to Englishtown or Atco so I wanted some "low end grunt". But that trans also gave me a fifth gear so it should be nice, I hope! Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Valsmere said:


> Hi All,
> I have a '67 with the 2.93 rears. I just recently went with a tremec tko 600 to replace my th400 auto. In the process I am also swapping out my rear for a twelve bolt with 3.73. You guys are right by the way the 2.93 are doggy off the line but nice on highway. I will not be doing much highway driving, other than up to Englishtown or Atco so I wanted some "low end grunt". But that trans also gave me a fifth gear so it should be nice, I hope! Just my thoughts.


Yea, I think you`d be good with the 3.73s or even the 3.90s with that 5 speed. :cheers


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Rukee,
Man I can't wait, I had found out earlier this year that my th400 actually came out of 69 Buick. Dumb me I couldn't read the trim tag when I first bought the car. But the engine is original, go figure! I'm waiting for the shop to come back to me with the estimate on the rear axel assembly. I think they said withinn the next month or two so hopefully by June. Over the winter I'm planning on a cam and some heads I just haven't figured out which yet. It's all good fun.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Linda

Yea in my case, the older ya get, the harder the hearing, and the wider the gap in your header collectors! I think you'll be pleased with the 3:36s (make sure you get a limited slip rear) I have them in the Vette and its a really nice range. Currently a 1971 3:23 rear in the Goat and it is a bit lethargic off the line.......for now. If I ever find a correct 1965 rear, I'll probably opt for 3:55s

Cheers n' gears//Mike


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I posted on your other thread. If you wnt back to 2.93, you would have to change your current carrier. If you put 3.36 gears in your present carrier, you would be fine. You can't put any taller gear (tall= long legged: fast in top end; short= quck, but slow top speed) than the 3.36 in a 4-series carrier. Vettengoat is right....3.36 would give you all around excellent performance and would not be a problem with AC when/if you re-instsll it. 
Jeff


----------

